# Frog safe paint?



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am attemping a new viv build and for me this is as close to rocket science as it gets - me and DIY are not the best of freinds 

OK, so here I am - I have the false bottom made from egg crate installed, along with the weed sheet. I have had some fun with expanding foam and I have finally got the waterfall to flow where I need it to. I am now at the point of pasting on the sealent and covering with coco fibre. Here is my issue......

The expanding foam has left loads of nooks and crannies which are going to be near on impossible to cover with silicone. With this in mind I have been exploring the possibility of painting the expanding foam before I attempt this. My best mate Google seems to think that latex acrylic paint is 100% safe for my phib friends. After some research, it would "appear" that latex acrylic paint is simply what us DIY simpletons call Emulsion?!

Surely it's not that simple? I can't imagine that Emulsion is safe?!

Anyway, on that note, can someone give me advice on paint and / or something much easier to work with than Silicone for the hard to reach places. Spray on Silicone seems to be very toxic!

Thanks very much in advance 

Muggs.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get a paint on something i believe is called Rockoflex which you paint on as a paste and then seal with epoxy once dry


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

berksmike said:


> You can get a paint on something i believe is called Rockoflex which you paint on as a paste and then seal with epoxy once dry


Yup paint on rockoflex,mix to a consistency like pennut butter,maybe a bit thinner,let dry,48 hrs to be sure,then paint on epoxy resin,mixed absolutely in correct proportions,working upwards,then cover in BONE dry ecoearth peat mix,the thickness of the rockflex will iron out those imperfection...difficult to get to areas in the foam.
Stu


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks all


----------

